# Is Tracy faking it?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article



> T-Mac's knee no better
> Tracy McGrady, who missed the second half of Wednesday's loss to Orlando and was inactive for Thursday's game, does not feel any improvement in his sore left knee.
> *
> But he is hopeful the rest will enable him to play at Chicago on Saturday.
> ...


Why didn't he get the MRI? If there is something more then it could be dangerous down the road. 

Or, Is he just trying to get a rest but instead of using migraine headaches as an excuse like Jason Kidd, he used the knee? 

I don't like to see any player playing with injuries.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I heard this on AM 610 yesterday afternoon before the game. As soon as I heard it, I immediately thought that he could be faking it... 

Lets face it rocket fans, this guy is quitting on us. After last season end, and this season beginning, I honestly think he is just giving up.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

This thread title made me laugh


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Too soon to start faking an injury.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I heard this on AM 610 yesterday afternoon before the game. As soon as I heard it, I immediately thought that he could be faking it...
> 
> Lets face it rocket fans, this guy is quitting on us. After last season end, and this season beginning, I honestly think he is just giving up.


Wow. Your avatar amazes me!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I was listening to the radio a few days ago and one of the callers brought up a really good point about TMac. Nobody disputes the his talent but, if he doesn't get out of the first round of the playoffs this year then his tenure in Houston will be just as weak as Stevie's was when he first came into the league.

TMac needs to be traded now.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I was listening to the radio a few days ago and one of the callers brought up a really good point about TMac. Nobody disputes the his talent but, if he doesn't get out of the first round of the playoffs this year then his tenure in Houston will be just as weak as Stevie's was when he first came into the league.
> 
> TMac needs to be traded now.


easier said then done who wants him and what can we get? in the end i believe we are going to have to stick with him and he might change our minds about him when he plays better and help us win couple games in a row:banana: wishful thinking


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

calderon for tmac? u guys will take that?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

these fans will take anything after a loss


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I am including this as part of this thread so I don't have to create another thread. This is why we need to trade TMac. In addition to ANOTHER injury, it is his attitude that kills me.



> On Wednesday, Tracy McGrady talked about when he might be back with the Rockets, saying his sore left knee would probably keep him out for a week. And *he made this prediction with a la-di-da wording that seemed incredibly casual with the Rockets season on the brink*. But the impression I get around the Rockets is that he is right, that he probably will need some time to rest the knee or face a long, long stretch of relatively mediocre play while dragging his left leg around behind him. Houston Chronicle


No one disputes the talent. It is the leadership and killer instinct that is just not there.

At this point if LA will take TMac for Kobe I am willing to part with Luther Head and take a bad contract back too. Here's a trade thought. I'll throw in a conditional first round pick if that gets the deal done. MAC NEEDS TO GO NOW!!!:azdaja:

TMac/Head/Francis/James - for - Kobe/Kwame or Radmon


----------

